# Welkomstmessage op hoofdpagina?

## Wilke

Ik zie dat de duitse en noorweegse (en nog een paar talen) afdelingen een welkomstberichtje hebben staan op de hoofdpagina.

Kunnen wij daar ook iets neerzetten, zoiets als 'Welkom Nederlandse en Belgische gentoo gebruikers! Praat hier over Gentoo in je moerstaal!'

of een soortgelijke tekst (heeft iemand betere suggesties?)

----------

## Niek

Lijkt me een goed idee   :Smile:   vocis is moderator van dir forum, dus ik denk dat hij wel 'rechten' heeft de welkomstmessage aan te passen.

----------

## aequitas

is die vocis nederlander? Anders moet vragen of ze een nederlandse moderator aan willen stellen.

----------

## intoxicated

 *aequitas wrote:*   

> is die vocis nederlander? Anders moet vragen of ze een nederlandse moderator aan willen stellen.

 Jup:

https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=4202 :

Location: Zwolle, NL

----------

## wilbertnl

 *Wilke wrote:*   

> Ik zie dat de duitse en noorweegse (en nog een paar talen) afdelingen een welkomstberichtje hebben staan op de hoofdpagina.
> 
> Kunnen wij daar ook iets neerzetten, zoiets als 'Welkom Nederlandse en Belgische gentoo gebruikers! Praat hier over Gentoo in je moerstaal!'
> 
> of een soortgelijke tekst (heeft iemand betere suggesties?)

 

Wij krijgen onze eigen welkoms bericht.

Ik ben daar al met Kurt over bezig.

Maar om te beginnen: Hartelijk welkom in de Nederlandse Forum van Gentoo!

----------

## aequitas

k, wis ik nie dat da zo kon

----------

## spufi

Nog iets dat me net te binnen schoot:

Hoe zit het met de nederlandstalige Gentoo-docs?

Misschien kunnen we daar eens aan beginnen? (op 't gemakske though)

Nu ja, zoals wij, nederlandstalige mensen meer multi-linguistisch zijn dan andere 'nationaliteiten' lijkt 't me wel geen hot-topic.

(no patriotism or bashing, just a fact)

----------

## biroed

Je kan de forum instelling op Nederlands zetten, dan krijg je de docs ook in het Nederlands

----------

## Gentoo

Spufi,

Zal niet gek zijn? de docs in het nederlands!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mark  :Cool: 

----------

## water

Hier staat een nederlandse vertaling van de install-guide (met dank aan Knopper). Ik ben zelf bezig met de faq, maar ben er de laatste weken niet meer aan toe gekomen, maar ik ga verder.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aequitas

k dan

----------

## biroed

 *Gentoo wrote:*   

> Spufi,
> 
> Zal niet gek zijn? de docs in het nederlands!    
> 
> Mark 

 

Ik bedoel eigenlijk de faq, een voorwaarde om het Dutch forum te hebben.

----------

## garo

 *Wilke wrote:*   

> Ik zie dat de duitse en noorweegse (en nog een paar talen) afdelingen een welkomstberichtje hebben staan op de hoofdpagina.
> 
> Kunnen wij daar ook iets neerzetten, zoiets als 'Welkom Nederlandse en Belgische gentoo gebruikers! Praat hier over Gentoo in je moerstaal!'
> 
> of een soortgelijke tekst (heeft iemand betere suggesties?)

 

Ik ben juist op de duitse en noorwegse forums gaan zien, maar ik heb daar geen welkomstbericht gezien. Wat bedoel je ?

Ik heb o.a. wel het recht om een te zorgen dat een onderwerp steeds bovenaan blijft staan. Ik was al van plan om daar een welkomstbericht/faq te zetten speciaal gericht op Nederlandstalige gebruikers.

Indien iemand een goed voorstel heeft wil ik dit wel gebruiken als "welkomstbericht".

----------

